# PENDING P/U: Not-so-common and other plants



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 large and 1 very small bucket of rarer stem, floating plants and a very Red Tiger Lotus for sale for $40 . It includes:

9 stems Ludwigia inclinata 'Orange'
2 stems Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba' (in group shot above scissors)
20 or so stems Potamogeton gayi (in bucket)
9 stems Staurogyne stolonifera
1 large (very red) Red Tiger Lotus
1 very large portion of Hygroryza aristata
2" X 2" portion of Azolla caroliniana 
3 chains (45 lobes or so) Marsilea hirsuta
30 (or so nodes) of Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

*9 stems Ludwigia inclinata 'Orange'*










*20 or so stems Potamogeton gayi (in bucket)*










*9 stems Staurogyne stolonifera*










*1 large (very red) Red Tiger Lotus*










*1 very large portion of Hygroryza arista
2" X 2" portion of Azolla caroliniana*










*3 chains (45 lobes or so) Marsilea hirsuta
30 (or so nodes) of Lilaeopsis brasiliensis*










*Lotus, inclinatas and Staurogyne shown with 11" scissors*










PM me if interested.
For P/U only (Broadway/Commercial area)
BYOB (Bring Your Own Bucket/Bag)
*Also willing to part out single stems for $1.50/piece (Lotus, Marsilea, Lilaeopsis not included) $10 minimum*

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice selection you got there man, seen these plant in person and all I can say is WOW!!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Green thumb or what eh....nice plants Stu...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending P/U !


----------



## JKarse (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the plants Stuart!
They look really amazing!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem Jared. Pics of the 90 gallon with the new plants would be great . 

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------

